# Puff 2013.....something for the cigar guys?



## huskers (Oct 2, 2012)

Seems to me that there has been an exclusive pipe made annually for the puff pipers.

would any of you cigar guys be interested in something that we could buy annually?

i was thinking a different cutter or lighter every year..........

i know that the items that can be personalized are fairly limited.

maybe we could just agree on one item that we could have personalized every year?



Any thoughts?


----------



## teedles915 (Jun 18, 2009)

I like the idea, and depending on the item and the price I would definitely be interested.


----------



## huskers (Oct 2, 2012)

T.W.

Any ideas on a particular item that would work well to personalize?

First thing that comes to mind for me is a lighter.

I dunno........maybe this isn't feasible.


----------



## purepoker (Sep 15, 2011)

cant find it, but someone here posted a gift they received for their birthday. it was a personalized set of cedar spills. It was very cool... Commonwealth Cedar Spills


----------



## huskers (Oct 2, 2012)

purepoker said:


> cant find it, but someone here posted a gift they received for their birthday. it was a personalized set of cedar spills. It was very cool... Commonwealth Cedar Spills


I remember that and thought about that as well........it's an idea.

Might even be able to get some personalize ashtrays? Maybe a cool stinky?


----------



## huskers (Oct 2, 2012)

One other thing that crossed my mind.......what about a nice whiskey sipping glass?

Not sure if everyone drinks here, might not be a good idea.


----------



## huskers (Oct 2, 2012)

Spill box is actually a pretty cool idea.....I like it.


----------



## teedles915 (Jun 18, 2009)

I'm not too picky and would go for just about anything as long as I have the coin at the time. 

What about a nice cigar tube? It's something that could possibly be had on the cheaper side, and would see a lot of use (for me at least)


----------



## huskers (Oct 2, 2012)

I'm for sure open to ideas.

We would need at least a few people to make this worthwhile I think.


----------



## 09FXSTB (Jun 22, 2012)

I'm in. I like the idea of a cigar tube. It could be something different every year. I saw a Leccia Tobacco travel humidor the other day. It looked like an over sized cigar tube maybe holds 3 to 5 cigars. It was cool but I have no idea who makes it.


----------



## OratorORourke (May 9, 2013)

I really like Daniel's idea of the spills. Something I think everyone could get behind and probably not something most of us would purchase for ourselves outside of a situation like this. 

A nice engraved rocks glass would be very cool as well, as Josh mentioned. Although, if you're not a drinker this may not be as appealing.


----------



## purepoker (Sep 15, 2011)

count me in, perhaps a vote may be beneficial....


----------



## huskers (Oct 2, 2012)

This would look pretty sweet with the puff mascot on it. The spills would have the logo as well.









If we get a bit more interest, then we can vote.

I really don't care either way what it is.


----------



## 09FXSTB (Jun 22, 2012)

I found it. It's the GRAMMworks travel humi. Obviously it is customizable price is probably dependent on how many there are interested.


----------



## huskers (Oct 2, 2012)

09FXSTB said:


> I found it. It's the GRAMMworks travel humi. Obviously it is customizable price is probably dependent on how many there are interested.


Which product you have in mind?


----------



## huskers (Oct 2, 2012)

09FXSTB said:


> I found it. It's the GRAMMworks travel humi. Obviously it is customizable price is probably dependent on how many there are interested.


Maybe I am missing it somewhere........does he customize these or would we have to find someone to do that in addition?

That could get pretty spendy?


----------



## 09FXSTB (Jun 22, 2012)

It's the large tube shape. Whatever length and color everybody wanted.


----------



## 09FXSTB (Jun 22, 2012)

Yeah that's true. I saw it customized with leccia tobacco. I don't know how much it would be.


----------



## huskers (Oct 2, 2012)

09FXSTB said:


> Yeah that's true. I saw it customized with leccia tobacco. I don't know how much it would be.


It would be a lot of shipping fees and waiting me thinks.

But I'm not gonna rule it out.

I will contact him tomorrow and see what he says


----------



## huskers (Oct 2, 2012)

bump for the morning guys!


----------



## OratorORourke (May 9, 2013)

huskers said:


> It would be a lot of shipping fees and waiting me thinks.
> 
> But I'm not gonna rule it out.
> 
> I will contact him tomorrow and see what he says


I am sure there has to be some sort of a bulk discount on the pricing, customization and shipping (depending on the order size).

That being said, they are pretty cool (the GRAMMworks).


----------



## huskers (Oct 2, 2012)

1. huskers
2. teedles915
3. 09fxstb
4. oratororourke
5.purepoker





I think we should probably have 25 people interested or this probably wouldn't be worth it.


----------



## huskers (Oct 2, 2012)

OratorORourke said:


> I am sure there has to be some sort of a bulk discount on the pricing, customization and shipping (depending on the order size).
> 
> That being said, they are pretty cool (the GRAMMworks).


The thing is, I don't think he does customization........as far as logos and names.

I'm gonna email him.

Would you guys want the single transportation tubo, or that bigger one that holds multiple?

I think jake was interested in the larger one.


----------



## soxnationsmoker (May 1, 2013)

I would be interested depending on cost at the time. Great idea though!


----------



## OratorORourke (May 9, 2013)

huskers said:


> The thing is, I don't think he does customization........as far as logos and names.
> 
> I'm gonna email him.
> 
> ...


OK - I think there are a lot of great ideas, so if this tube doesn't make sense financially, we still have options. Without the customization, it is still a cool product, but not what we are looking for here.

I would probably be more interested in the bigger one. A single, not sure if that would be worth the cost. Plus I rarely only travel with one cigar. Although, if the rest of the group wants a single, I am committed and will still purchase.


----------



## edwardsdigital (Mar 18, 2013)

I wouldn't mind a 2 or 3 finger case, but I really like the idea of a rocks glass with the puffer logo.


----------



## OratorORourke (May 9, 2013)

edwardsdigital said:


> I wouldn't mind a 2 or 3 finger case, but I really like the idea of a rocks glass with the puffer logo.


You are truly speaking to my functioning alcoholic heart right now Tim.


----------



## huskers (Oct 2, 2012)

I already heard back from that grammworks...................looks like they can handle all of our needs.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Josh, 
Our fully built humidor quantity discounts are as follows;

10-19 (10% off retail)
20-29 (20% off retail) 
30-39 (30% off retail) 
40+ (40% off retail)

As far as customization, we offer laser engraving. We can do names and initials for minimal cost. Company logos are accompanied by a set-up fee and an additional charge per humidor.

Please let me know if I can help you any further.

Ryan Beynon 
Co-Founder 
GRAMM Works *
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Looks like that pricing is only for the Large "humidor" they offer.


----------



## OldSkoolTarHeel (Nov 28, 2012)

I'd be interested, but my question is if we do something like this, then next year won't it just be the same thing with the new year printed on it? It seems the pipe guys get a whole new pipe every year.


----------



## Tobias Lutz (Feb 18, 2013)

I would be interested in the spills box. IMO travel humidors are a dime a dozen. I've gotten two free from CI in the last month alone, but I suppose being personalized with the Puff logo would add to its appeal.


----------



## huskers (Oct 2, 2012)

OldSkoolTarHeel said:


> I'd be interested, but my question is if we do something like this, then next year won't it just be the same thing with the new year printed on it? It seems the pipe guys get a whole new pipe every year.


Rob, we would try to do something different every year if we can.

Travel humidor, single tubo, lighter, cutter, spill box, whiskey glass...............


----------



## huskers (Oct 2, 2012)

Guys, I just had an idea............

What about custom made cigars with the puff mascot on the band and the year?


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

I would also be interested in something like this. I would suggest that you contact John Caputo to make sure he is ok with using the Puff logo, etc.

When this was Club Stogie we used to do wooden matches, RG charts, cutters, etc. I may still have a pic of the RG chart. Let me see if I can find it.



Pay no attention to the cards. They were from a contest being ran.


----------



## huskers (Oct 2, 2012)

Habanolover said:


> I would also be interested in something like this.* I would suggest that you contact John Caputo to make sure he is ok with using the Puff logo, etc.*
> When this was Club Stogie we used to do wooden matches, RG charts, cutters, etc. I may still have a pic of the RG chart. Let me see if I can find it.
> 
> 
> ...


That sounds like a TALL task............

Does he reply to PM's from members?


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

Josh, you could probably just contact @Dave.73 and then he could find out from Jon.

Notice I tagged him so he will see this thread. I am sure he will respond when he gets the chance. :tu


----------



## nfusion770 (Apr 1, 2011)

This RG charts are pretty useful. I have one from my Habanos book that I use all the time to identify unknown cigars I have laying around. 

That travel humidor is pretty cool too. I might get one of those anyway.


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

I could be wrong since it has been a long time but I believe the RG chart was only around $12 after all the customization.


----------



## thebigk (Jan 16, 2013)

I like the idea i would be in for what ever as long as we keep the cost down


----------



## Mr Dude65 (Aug 5, 2012)

Think it would be hella awesome if we could get a custom Puff cigar made, but probably unfeasible. If possible, though, it's got my vote all the way. Would be the closest equivalent to the yearly pipe.


----------



## huskers (Oct 2, 2012)

Mr Dude65 said:


> Think it would be hella awesome if we could get a custom Puff cigar made, but probably unfeasible. If possible, though, it's got my vote all the way. Would be the closest equivalent to the yearly pipe.


The Finest Private Label Cigar and Custom Cigars Available - Fletcher Cigar Company


----------



## Mr Dude65 (Aug 5, 2012)

huskers said:


> The Finest Private Label Cigar and Custom Cigars Available - Fletcher Cigar Company


Interesting... I'm wondering how custom they can be, though. If we could vote on every aspect, that'd be sweet, but if it's just a custom band, it's not as cool to me.


----------



## huskers (Oct 2, 2012)

Mr Dude65 said:


> Interesting... I'm wondering how custom they can be, though. If we could vote on every aspect, that'd be sweet, but if it's just a custom band, it's not as cool to me.


Theres a few different cigars to chose from and the band would be completely customized to be our own.

If your talking about actually making our own cigar, your talking $$$$$$$$$$$$$$.

You would have to commit to quite a few cigars and I don't think anyone here including myself want's to fork out the money for that.

Lets just keep it simple.


----------



## huskers (Oct 2, 2012)

Checked into the spill boxes as well...............they said they would work out a price with us.


----------



## huskers (Oct 2, 2012)

Can one of the mods add a poll to this thread so we can figure out what we want?

1. Single cigar metal case.
2. Metal Travel humidor.
3. Cedar spills and box.
4. Etched whiskey glass
5. Box of cigars with custom (puff 2013) bands.

@Dave.73
@fuente~fuente
@Habanolover
@Herf N Turf

Once we get an item picked out, we can hammer out the details and figure out how many people are interested to get a solid price!

Thanks guys


----------



## Dave.73 (Mar 25, 2010)

I'll be meeting with Jon tomorrow and I'll mention this to him and get his thoughts.


----------



## teedles915 (Jun 18, 2009)

Hey Josh my apologies bro.. I am at work and just now got your pm. I'm posting from my phone so adding the poll is hard to do. If no one gets to it before i get home in a few hours I'll get it fixed for ya. Again my apologies 

T.W.


----------



## huskers (Oct 2, 2012)

Josh,




Since you are an active member of Puff.com; a great site love strong opinions and thoughts on all thing cigars.




I can offer you a custom quote on standard spillboxes:




Standard spillboxes with plain spills (they say cedarspills.com on the spill) - $15.00 + shipping.


Standard spillboxes with a logo on the handle - $18.00 + shipping.


All boxes would have whatever text and logo you want on them.





No minimum purchase but payment by credit card must be made in advance after you approve a visual proof and before any items are created.




If you give me an idea of the quantity and a mailing address, I can figure shipping out and update the quote.











Tom Person
President, Commonwealth Cedar Spills


----------



## huskers (Oct 2, 2012)

teedles915 said:


> Hey Josh my apologies bro.. I am at work and just now got your pm. I'm posting from my phone so adding the poll is hard to do. If no one gets to it before i get home in a few hours I'll get it fixed for ya. Again my apologies
> 
> T.W.


No worries brother.


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

I have added the poll as requested Josh. :tu


----------



## huskers (Oct 2, 2012)

Habanolover said:


> I have added the poll as requested Josh. :tu


appreciate the help!


----------



## huskers (Oct 2, 2012)

Guys, that 15-18$ above is for a plain jane spill box. It would still have the logo and everything but its pretty simple like this one.










I asked him about the nicer ones and he said he would do $65 for us...............they are normally $100.00


----------



## purepoker (Sep 15, 2011)

got my vote in...


----------



## 09FXSTB (Jun 22, 2012)

Thanks for doing all this leg work Josh. My vote is in. I will be down for almost anything, but I love that humidor. 

Jake


----------



## OratorORourke (May 9, 2013)

I echo Jake's appreciation for Josh and what he is doing here...


----------



## josterman (May 21, 2013)

I am all for Cedar spills.


----------



## huskers (Oct 2, 2012)

LoL...............what sucks about this is that everyone wants something different.

Kind of like ordering a pizza.

I wish there was a way we could make everyone happy.


----------



## soxnationsmoker (May 1, 2013)

Majority rules here, I like the Humidor but looks like the spills are going to win. If that's the case I will still order. Thanks for putting this together Josh!!


----------



## mb_mike (May 20, 2013)

I voted for a spillbox. It seems I am that guy who torches and chars his cigar with these super butane style lighters. I have used wooden matches in the past but found them frusterating at times.


----------



## OratorORourke (May 9, 2013)

mb_mike said:


> I voted for a spillbox. It seems I am that guy who torches and chars his cigar with these super butane style lighters. I have used wooden matches in the past but found them frusterating at times.


Same here Michael. Torches are great in the wind, but a soft flame is safer for my cigars especially in daylight when you can't always see the strength or the height of that tiny blue flame...

I personally haven't had a spillbox before and would probably have never ordered one for myself if it wasn't for something like this. That travel tube is something I would buy for myself and probably will soon, regardless of what wins...


----------



## teedles915 (Jun 18, 2009)

huskers said:


> LoL...............what sucks about this is that everyone wants something different.
> 
> Kind of like ordering a pizza.
> 
> I wish there was a way we could make everyone happy.


No worries Josh majority rules and I would be happy with any of those options. Thanks for doing the leg work.


----------



## huskers (Oct 2, 2012)

Quick question here.

Would you guys want the cheap unfinished ones or one of the nicer ones?

I for one would like one of the nicer finished ones.

He gave us a significant discount as well.


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

I am good either way Josh. )

BTW I left the poll open indefinitely so one of the other items could come roaring back. Probably want to give it a while so that those who don't log in every day will have a chance to participate.


----------



## HTML5 Gordon (Jan 5, 2013)

I voted for the spills. I'm in with either of the spill boxes, although I prefer the more "fancy" ones. But the "plain" ones are great too.


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

Josh, do you think it would be better if we can find out the price for each item and maybe have the prices on the poll so that people know 100% what price point they are committing to?


----------



## OratorORourke (May 9, 2013)

huskers said:


> Quick question here.
> 
> Would you guys want the cheap unfinished ones or one of the nicer ones?
> 
> ...


I am in for the nicer finished ones. This way after they are used, you have still have a very collectable and nice looking box.


----------



## huskers (Oct 2, 2012)

Habanolover said:


> I am good either way Josh. )
> 
> BTW I left the poll open indefinitely so one of the other items could come roaring back. Probably want to give it a while so that those who don't log in every day will have a chance to participate.


Sounds good.

Could you make this thread more obvious so it will attract attention?

Maybe make it a sticky, make the thread bold or in a different color, make it a banner up top of the page so everyone can see it?

I dunno, I just feel like this is being missed when it's mixed in with all the other threads.

Make it a big deal on the front page of puff ya know?

"Order your 2013 Puff ______" with a picture of said item?

dunno.



Habanolover said:


> Josh, do you think it would be better if we can find out the price for each item and maybe have the prices on the poll so that people know 100% what price point they are committing to?


I thought about that a little.

I researched the two items that generated the most interest.

I didn't do a ton of research on the other items as there was little interest, I thought we could cross that bridge if it was something the majority was interested in.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

The unfinished spill box will be $18.00 plus shipping fees.
The nicer finished box will run $65.00 plus shipping.

These prices include customization.

There is no minimum QTY that must be reached to receive this discount.
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
The travel humidor pricing will depend on the QTY ordered so we will need a solid count on QTY to figure out what the price will be.

10-19 (10% off retail)
20-29 (20% off retail) 
30-39 (30% off retail) 
40+ (40% off retail)

"As far as customization, we offer laser engraving. We can do names and initials for minimal cost. Company logos are accompanied by a set-up fee and an additional charge per humidor."

Retail on these are $75.00- $80.00 plus shipping and engraving fees.

I would venture to say we will be right around $100.00 maybe more when all said and done unless we get tons of interest in these.

*We are waiting on the go ahead from Mr. Caputo to even do this, Might know later today.*


----------



## huskers (Oct 2, 2012)

Guys, I've been talking with Tom, the owner of the company that makes the spill boxes.

Super nice guy and very accommodating to all of our needs.

He said he would make a place for our box on his website. 

When you order, you can select your finish you would like and he will even put our names on the box as well.

He sent me a mock design via PDF but I cant seem to convert it to a picture to share it with you guys.

He won my business, this guy is awesome to deal with.


----------



## teedles915 (Jun 18, 2009)

huskers said:


> Guys, I've been talking with Tom, the owner of the company that makes the spill boxes.
> 
> Super nice guy and very accommodating to all of our needs.
> 
> ...


Now I like this idea. It gives those of us who want to go cheap a way to get something, but still allows for others to get the nicer option if they want.

Do you know if he offers the spills by themselves so we can refill the box? I'm sure its on the site but I am too lazy to look.


----------



## thebigk (Jan 16, 2013)

@huskers you may have said this but how many spills come in the box?


----------



## OratorORourke (May 9, 2013)

huskers said:


> Guys, I've been talking with Tom, the owner of the company that makes the spill boxes.
> 
> Super nice guy and very accommodating to all of our needs.
> 
> ...


This is great! Excited for this.


----------



## huskers (Oct 2, 2012)

teedles915 said:


> Now I like this idea. It gives those of us who want to go cheap a way to get something, but still allows for others to get the nicer option if they want.
> 
> Not to sure about that.........I thinks we either have to choose between finished or non-finished before we order. If we chose finished, we have a choice of 3 different finishes.
> 
> ...


Yes, they do offer the spills only to refill the box.



thebigk said:


> @huskers you may have said this but how many spills come in the box?


100

Spillboxes - Commonwealth Cedar Spills Store


----------



## huskers (Oct 2, 2012)

Still waiting to hear from @Dave.73 to see if mr. Caputo will let us use the logo and such.


----------



## Dave.73 (Mar 25, 2010)

Hey guys. I'll have an answer on this soon. Can you provide me with a brief bullet point list of how this all will work, how the logo will be used, what costs are involved, pricing etc. I know its throughout a lot of this thread but if it can be made into a short final list that would be helpful. Thanks guys.


----------



## Magnificent_Bastard (Feb 29, 2012)

Too late to the party I guess.

While the spills are a nice addition to the Ritual de lo Habitual, they're impractical for my typical smoking environment. I can see a gust of wind taking a cedar ember and whisking it into a roaring CA brush fire. It's probably difficult to convince a fire marshal that I lit a piece of wood to light a tube of tobacco. I might as well use sparklers.

Just sayin'.

I'd like to see a cigar cutter, myself.


----------



## huskers (Oct 2, 2012)

Dave.73 said:


> Hey guys. I'll have an answer on this soon. Can you provide me with a brief bullet point list of how this all will work, how the logo will be used, what costs are involved, pricing etc. I know its throughout a lot of this thread but if it can be made into a short final list that would be helpful. Thanks guys.


I didn't realize this would be so much work to get this going.

I assumed we would get a yes or no answer since its non profit for anyone here and it's free advertising for Puff.

I'm going to step away from this guys, I just don't have the time for a power point presentation. Besides that, I really don't see the interest that I thought I would.

Sorry.


----------



## madbricky (Mar 29, 2013)

I know where you are coming from Josh. I spent years on my local union brick and stone masons executive board and getting stuff made for the members as a good of the order thing was like pulling teeth. Everyone had different ideas and it would take months of convincing to get a consensus on logos and hats and shirts. Those are the easiest and cheapest items to start with. Once the line art and such is done there are oodles of Chinese companies to make that stuff.
What I'm doing now for my own branding is buying the uber tough and sticky labels for tools, hard hats, etc. A cigar tube with a sticker logo would be pretty cool as would a under 20 bucks lighter.
You did a good job Josh, don't be down on yourself. Your contributions always leave a smile on my face knowing a good guy is here.


----------



## Straight Up Cigars (Oct 18, 2009)

I think it's funny how only 1 fellow voted for the cigars. We all have plenty of cigars, I want one of the accessories!

It's a bummer this probably won't happen.


----------



## edwardsdigital (Mar 18, 2013)

Dave.73 said:


> Hey guys. I'll have an answer on this soon. Can you provide me with a brief bullet point list of how this all will work, how the logo will be used, what costs are involved, pricing etc. I know its throughout a lot of this thread but if it can be made into a short final list that would be helpful. Thanks guys.


Dave, If the guys are still interested, I will pull together a brief on how this will work in theory. I have the info on the rocks glass etching, and the info on the other items is in this thread. I will work up the info over this weekend, run it through Josh ( @huskers ), and get it to you.


----------



## Carpenter69 (Mar 5, 2013)

Straight Up Cigars said:


> I think it's funny how only 1 fellow voted for the cigars. We all have plenty of cigars, I want one of the accessories!
> 
> It's a bummer this probably won't happen.


Yeah, I'm the guy who vote for cigars. I thought others would like it as well. What I didn't think about was price. Either way I'll buy whatever is decided upon. I think the cedar is probably the best idea. I'd also pay a little more for American made items.


----------



## Carpenter69 (Mar 5, 2013)

Oh, almost forgot. Thank you to huskers (josh right?). Great idea and follow up. Your gettin' my vote this month.


----------



## Dave.73 (Mar 25, 2010)

edwardsdigital said:


> Dave, If the guys are still interested, I will pull together a brief on how this will work in theory. I have the info on the rocks glass etching, and the info on the other items is in this thread. I will work up the info over this weekend, run it through Josh ( @huskers ), and get it to you.


Thanks Tim. That would be great!


----------



## Mad4Cigars (May 30, 2013)

What about a cigar.
A single - really good - cigar.

I get that folks don't need/want a whole box - who wants to make room for that?
But a row of Puff cigars, each from a different year... that would look cool.


----------



## grammworks_adam (Oct 31, 2012)

Hey Guys, came across this thread and thought i would chime in. Im one of the founders of GRAMM Works. If there is any questions and concerns you have please feel free to ask away.


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

Gotta be honest; I was hoping the etched glass would get more votes. I'm tired of using this McDonalds Goofy glass...


----------



## edwardsdigital (Mar 18, 2013)

It took 2 weeks, but I am finally back to a point where I can relax and enjoy a smoke! I have been swamped between work and moving into a new house so I havent had time to put together anything for @Dave.73 on how we intend to use the puff logo. It looks like the majority here want the cedar spills, so when I get home from work I will try to put together what I can and get a message sent out for approval.


----------



## edwardsdigital (Mar 18, 2013)

double post... oops


----------



## Aficionado82 (Jul 5, 2010)

Kinda late to the party guys, but I think the cedar spills would be awesome, so I voted for that.


----------



## JKlavins (Jun 28, 2013)

I voted cedar spills as well!


----------

